# Brisbane River Turtle



## mozi (Jan 9, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone keeps Brisbane River Turtles (E.m. signata)? Was thinking about getting some but not sure how common they are?


----------



## cris (Jan 9, 2008)

I have seen hatchies advertised before so they are being breed in captivity.


----------



## mozi (Jan 9, 2008)

just wasnt sure how many people keep these ones


----------



## Eastern Snake Neck (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi mozi,

Several years ago, it was shown that the Brisbane River Turtle is the same species as the Murray River Turtle. Any turtle previously known as Emydura macquarii signata is now Emydura macquarii macquarii. The Brisbane River Turtle does not actually exist as a separate species anymore.

Regards,
Michael.


----------



## mozi (Jan 10, 2008)

A guide that I have (Green, 2000) still states that they are a seperate species. Bit confused now!! They are also shown as a seperate species in a field guide that I have which is fairly recent. Perhaps they are incorrect??


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 10, 2008)

Eastern Snake Neck said:


> Hi mozi,
> 
> Several years ago, it was shown that the Brisbane River Turtle is the same species as the Murray River Turtle. Any turtle previously known as Emydura macquarii signata is now Emydura macquarii macquarii. The Brisbane River Turtle does not actually exist as a separate species anymore.
> 
> ...


 
Is this the same paper that synonomised E.m.nigra and E.m.dharra? Do you have a copy?


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 10, 2008)

mozi said:


> A guide that I have (Green, 2000) still states that they are a seperate species. Bit confused now!! They are also shown as a seperate species in a field guide that I have which is fairly recent. Perhaps they are incorrect??



They are. Dna work by University of Canberra Professor Arthur Georges found a few years back that there are 3 sub-species of Emydura macquarii macquarii. They are Emydura macauarii emotti (Coopers Creek turtle), Emydura macquarii Krefftii (Krefft's turtle), Emydura macquarii nigra (Fraser Island short-necked turtle). Everything else falls under E.m macquarii now.

I bet the recent books you mention have the scientific name of a Saw-shelled turtle as Elseya latisternum, which is also incorrect. It is now Wollumbinia latisternum. By the time most books are published new information is available and the book is already outdated.


----------



## mozi (Jan 10, 2008)

Bit clearer now - haven't looked at the saw shelled turtles yet sorry.


----------



## k_sheep (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow that is confusing! My brisbane river looks totally different from all the murrays I've ever seen ...

For those interested, Lone Pine koala sanctuary breeds them.


----------



## cris (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes they do look completely differant and they are obviously quite differant animals, a good example of why ppl should try and avoid breeding mixed locality hybrids even if they have the same name.


----------

